# facetime for iPad



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know that FaceTime is not available for iPads bought in the UAE but does anyone have one they have bought elsewhere in the world that has FaceTime and if it works or not? Many thanks!


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes its working 100%, all the Ipad2 bought out of UAE must have the Facetime App pre-loaded and 'should' work here on Wi-Fi.

My Facetime works properly here and everywhere (i bought it in Europe). Also you should use a iTunes account from other country than GCC to avoid it to be blocked..

If you can't have the Facetime instaled from diferent a region sales pack (non-UAE), just use Skype/Tango/Fring.....

cheers,

C


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

carlinhos said:


> Yes its working 100%, all the Ipad2 bought out of UAE must have the Facetime App pre-loaded and 'should' work here on Wi-Fi.
> 
> My Facetime works properly here and everywhere (i bought it in Europe). Also you should use a iTunes account from other country than GCC to avoid it to be blocked..
> 
> ...


Great thanks for that!


----------

